# Lyft deactivated me



## WomenDriveBetterJay (Sep 19, 2018)

So about a month or so ago I was having big app issues(which I called and reported to Lyft that night) Saturday night to be exact. The suspended me for about 2hrs for high cancellations( I would accept and it would appear NOTHING on my screen just the map with me driving) so the passenger would be callin and telling me that I'm their driver but they would not show in my navigation. This happened repeatedly. I called it quits and went home after being on the phone with the rep about me being suspended. I try to drive that Sunday morning and THE SAME ISSUE. After 2 rides BOOM permanently deactivated. Today I contact them and try to get reactive and get this message

*Kaleb* (Lyft)

Sep 19, 7:44 AM PDT

Follow-Up from Lyft Safety
Hi Jonelle,

Your driver account has been deactivated from the Lyft platform due to alleged violations of Lyft's community guidelines and Terms of Service. We will be unable to service your needs as a driver on the Lyft platform any further.

Safety is our top priority here, and we take these matters seriously. In accordance with our Terms of Service, your account will stay deactivated and you won't be able to re-apply with a new account.

Best,"

I then reply telling them how I did not violate terms and was fully in contact with support the night of these problems, they do not reply back but instead calls me about 30 mins later explaining how she is going to push this a little higher up and they should be in contact with me. What do you all think. I really like Lyft


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

WomenDriveBetterJay said:


> What do you all think. I really like Lyft


I think you should stop "really liking" Lyft.

This issue is going to occur again unless you change your phone or fix whatever issue was causing it.

I foresee much frustration for you with Lyft in your near future.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

WomenDriveBetterJay said:


> Se. What do you all think. I really like Lyft


Lyft is just not that into you, move on.

Seriously you are not a human being to them, they don't care about you.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

Bullshit story. You don't have to lie to kick it on this forum.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Since you were in contact with them while this was occurring you'll most likely be reactivated if you persist.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

What was the app issue you were having? At what point were you stuck?

You obviously could see the ping and accept the trip. You then had problems doing what, exactly? And how did that lead to a cancellation, in what timeframe and by whom?

How did you cancel so many trips if the app was frozen? If the pax cancelled, why?



Spoiler: I have had a few trips where the app froze



In the past couple weeks I have had a few trips where the app froze and I could not confirm that I had arrived or picked up.



Spoiler: The solution was to 'clear data' on the app and then log in again. 



Force quitting the app and/or restarting my phone didn't fix it. The solution was to Clear Data on the app and then log in again.

This fixed it evertime and I had to pull over to do it safely although a long red light was sufficient one of those times.

Uninstalling and reinstalling would have worked too, even while a trip is in progress.






Or it sounds like you accepted a ping and then the built-in navigation immediately kicked in and never fully loaded the destination but instead just freezes at the "Loading directions" phase.

If that is what happened it is related to when the ETA doesn't show and the solutiom is to use Waze or Google Maps for navigation.










I suggest that people turn off "Auto Navigation", which is enabled by default, by using the Navigation menu item. This way you can make sure the trip is loaded and you can see the pickup location before Navigation is factored in..


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

beezlewaxin said:


> What was the app issue you were having? At what point were you stuck?
> 
> You obviously could see the ping and accept the trip. You then had problems doing what, exactly? And how did that lead to a cancellation, in what timeframe and by whom?
> 
> ...


That spoiler feature is quite cool. First time I have seen it.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

WomenDriveBetterJay said:


> So about a month or so ago I was having big app issues(which I called and reported to Lyft that night) Saturday night to be exact. The suspended me for about 2hrs for high cancellations( I would accept and it would appear NOTHING on my screen just the map with me driving) so the passenger would be callin and telling me that I'm their driver but they would not show in my navigation. This happened repeatedly. I called it quits and went home after being on the phone with the rep about me being suspended. I try to drive that Sunday morning and THE SAME ISSUE. After 2 rides BOOM permanently deactivated. Today I contact them and try to get reactive and get this message
> 
> *Kaleb* (Lyft)
> 
> ...


Did any passengers video tape you and send to Lyft? Maybe you did something and you didn't realize it. If they don't even want to hear your side of the story then maybe that's what happened.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm not sure how your phone service is, but when I use up all my 4g data for the month, it automatically puts me at 3g of data which is way too slow. For some reason my service provider didn't notify me the last time this happened a few days ago. So my app was running super slow and I couldn't figure out why. One time I accepted a ride but directions didn't show up on my screen. The app just looked as if I never accepted a ride in the first place. I figured the passenger canceled so I just kept driving. Five minutes later the directions or "navigate to" screen comes up, making the original ETA shoot up a few more minutes.

I also find that it helps to shut off my Wifi while working as a driver. I do that because if my Wifi is on, I noticed my phone will automatically keep connecting to available Wifi and disconnecting from data, and some of these Wifi connections only had 1-3 bars. I think that could make connection so slow that the driver shows up as "disconnected" on the app to the passenger. I remember I kept getting random cancellations. Better to just keep it on data.

Maybe one of the above two was happening to you?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

WomenDriveBetterJay said:


> So about a month or so ago I was having big app issues(which I called and reported to Lyft that night) Saturday night to be exact. The suspended me for about 2hrs for high cancellations( I would accept and it would appear NOTHING on my screen just the map with me driving) so the passenger would be callin and telling me that I'm their driver but they would not show in my navigation. This happened repeatedly. I called it quits and went home after being on the phone with the rep about me being suspended. I try to drive that Sunday morning and THE SAME ISSUE. After 2 rides BOOM permanently deactivated. Today I contact them and try to get reactive and get this message
> 
> *Kaleb* (Lyft)
> 
> ...


---------
Go to a service center and resolve the deactivation and then ask them to help you with the phone issue. Those kind of problems are abnormal and either your phone cannot handle what you are asking it to do or there is a technical issue. If you sit and wait -- not a good idea, in my opinion.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

I suggest you turn off WiFi completely off. If you have smart switch on.. your phone will switch to whatever network is stronger. My phone sometime switch to the Xfinity or Att wifi hotspot which usually cause Lyft app to freeze on loading map direction.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

One serious issue I have dealt with multiple times on Lyft is the app slowing or freezing because I have too many other apps open. Lyft isn't smart enough to figure that one out, they just tell you to restart your phone or reinstall. 

Close out ALL other apps, you will see a big difference.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

I know exactly what is going on and there is nothing you can do about it. Prof Ford said you were one of the males in the US when she was attacked and lyft has suspended you for that!


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> I know exactly what is going on and there is nothing you can do about it. Prof Ford said you were one of the males in the US when she was attacked and lyft has suspended you for that!


Mocking sexual assault?


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

Ski Free said:


> Mocking sexual assault?


Mocking the circus that surrounds this incident that NEVER happened. Kinda like drivers getting deactivated based on false allegations.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

WomenDriveBetterJay said:


> Your driver account has been deactivated from the Lyft platform due to _*alleged*_ violations of Lyft's community guidelines and Terms of Service.


When I got this email my question was, "Doesn't 'alleged' indicate 'not proven' ?"


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

*If you don't have the right tools for the job, then shits gonna happen!*

My Lyft Driver app freezes sometimes, and I have to go into applications menu, then force stop the app, and restart. It works ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> Mocking the circus that surrounds this incident that NEVER happened. Kinda like drivers getting deactivated based on false allegations.


So if your kid's 53 y.o. school bus driver had a sexual assault claim against them, you would be cool with just "never happened" no need to investigate? Where is your proof that it "never" happened. It's not anything like a driver being falsely accused. Being a Lyft driver is not a life time appointed government job.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

WomenDriveBetterJay said:


> So about a month or so ago I was having big app issues(which I called and reported to Lyft that night) Saturday night to be exact. The suspended me for about 2hrs for high cancellations( I would accept and it would appear NOTHING on my screen just the map with me driving) so the passenger would be callin and telling me that I'm their driver but they would not show in my navigation. This happened repeatedly. I called it quits and went home after being on the phone with the rep about me being suspended. I try to drive that Sunday morning and THE SAME ISSUE. After 2 rides BOOM permanently deactivated. Today I contact them and try to get reactive and get this message
> 
> *Kaleb* (Lyft)
> 
> ...


Step #1: you should try to fix the issue, there aren't that many diagnostic steps. Start by just uninstalling app and reinstalling.

Step #2:You should call support. If you call during business hours, you usually get a domestic representative, who will be much more helpful.

Have you tried not using in-app navigation? the in-app nav sucks, use WAZE!

Also the fact that the message is coming from Lyft Safety is a red flag. This shouldn't be a safety issue, are you sure there isn't something else going on on your account? That or a pax got really mad and made up a story about you for not picking them. If you talked to pax on phone, couldn't you also have just typed their address into google maps or waze, if you really wanted the rides that badly.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

William Fenton said:


> Mocking the circus that surrounds this incident that NEVER happened. Kinda like drivers getting deactivated based on false allegations.


False allegations are very true.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Clarity said:


> I'm not sure how your phone service is, but when I use up all my 4g data for the month, it automatically puts me at 3g of data which is way too slow. For some reason my service provider didn't notify me the last time this happened a few days ago. So my app was running super slow and I couldn't figure out why. One time I accepted a ride but directions didn't show up on my screen. The app just looked as if I never accepted a ride in the first place. I figured the passenger canceled so I just kept driving. Five minutes later the directions or "navigate to" screen comes up, making the original ETA shoot up a few more minutes.
> 
> I also find that it helps to shut off my Wifi while working as a driver. I do that because if my Wifi is on, I noticed my phone will automatically keep connecting to available Wifi and disconnecting from data, and some of these Wifi connections only had 1-3 bars. I think that could make connection so slow that the driver shows up as "disconnected" on the app to the passenger. I remember I kept getting random cancellations. Better to just keep it on data.
> 
> Maybe one of the above two was happening to you?


Especially at the airport, turn off your wifi... contacting passenger could be a issue, then it will go into texting mode


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Since you were in contact with them while this was occurring you'll most likely be reactivated if you persist.


Lyft has really changed and for the better . The CEO, Mr. Zimmer has been really been providing for good causes recently . There's a change in me and in, Lyft and i want to apologize for any rude or snide comments I've made in the past . Bless you, Mr. Zimmer !!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> Lyft has really changed and for the better . The CEO, Mr. Zimmer has been really been providing for good causes recently . There's a change in me and in, Lyft and i want to apologize for any rude or snide comments I've made in the past . Bless you, Mr. Zimmer !!


So Zimmer has kidnapped you and has a gun to your head and this is your coded message asking for help?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I was having a similar problem last Saturday night, every time I accepted a ride the Lyft app froze up on me. I ended up having to cancel like five rides in a row, but they didn't deactivate me, as I called them and they gave me troubleshooting advice.

I had to uninstall my Lyft app and then reinstall it, but before I went online I had to go into airport mode for 5 minutes.

haven't had any problems since, you might try that if you ever get reactivated


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

WomenDriveBetterJay said:


> So about a month or so ago I was having big app issues(which I called and reported to Lyft that night) Saturday night to be exact. The suspended me for about 2hrs for high cancellations( I would accept and it would appear NOTHING on my screen just the map with me driving) so the passenger would be callin and telling me that I'm their driver but they would not show in my navigation. This happened repeatedly. I called it quits and went home after being on the phone with the rep about me being suspended. I try to drive that Sunday morning and THE SAME ISSUE. After 2 rides BOOM permanently deactivated. Today I contact them and try to get reactive and get this message
> 
> *Kaleb* (Lyft)
> 
> ...


you're leaving things out. their explanations do not mention anything about rejecting too many rides, or canceling too many rides, or not driving to the passenger.

You must have done something else.


----------

